# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 35 )



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2016)

*When you watch TV or a movie, do you analyze the woodwork you see? *
*And you have ever caught woodworking wrong doings in a movie/TV show?*
*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.
Primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Jake from State Farm too...


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2016)

No, but I am thoroughly amazed at the number of beautiful women that are supposedly fore(wo)men on construction crews on DIY programming. Oddly enough it seems they all struggle with the simplest of construction tasks too, like shooting 2 nails from the gun for the camera, every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2016)

I do, I look at wood types and designs on shows and movies. Can't recall any mistakes I've seen..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2016)

Watch no modern tv but do get some ideas from old movies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Watch no modern tv


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2016)

Nope, don't watch much tv anymore, If I do it's usually just a movie. I used to watch the wood working shows on tv like, norms show, wood works with David Marks, the new show on pbs with Tommy Mack, Scott Phillips show, and various other shows. But most have been discontinued, a few of the wood working shows are still on. The diy channels just aren't what they used to be either, eventually they all turn in to just reality drama bull shite shows. Norm did more for the wood working community than any other person has in my opinion. He brought new people into the fold and sparked interest for many reasons, for young and old.
But I always notice wood works on tv, in movies, and everywhere, it's just in me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 28, 2016)

Always on the lookout... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 28, 2016)

I watch almost no tv. I more notice the furniture in old movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2016)

Read this morning that next to sleeping, watching tv is the number one activity at 5 hrs a day. Add phone and puter time to that and it is over 8 hrs a day. No wonder they are having to widen the doors and beefing up the gurneys at the hospitals. Probably would be better off looking for ideas at the museum or antique store. At least we would be walking....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 28, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Read this morning that next to sleeping, watching tv is the number one activity at 5 hrs a day. Add phone and puter time to that and it is over 8 hrs a day. No wonder they are having to widen the doors and beefing up the gurneys at the hospitals. Probably would be better off looking for ideas at the museum or antique store. At least we would be walking....



One of the reasons I got rid of cable, made sure my kids had good bikes and take family trips to state parks and such.

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 28, 2016)

I too watch the DIY shows for entertainment, only see a few ladies that can work/use woodworking tools well (had to specify, some the minds around here....) & once in a while pick up something I can use. Seems the ladies are the visionaries on the shows an the guys say yeah, ok and get'er done.
Only catch a couple of shows on PBS- decent "how to's".
Don't see much on movies as far as lathes/saws-- guess they're boring for general audience-- unless it's some slasher flick .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 28, 2016)

Don't watch movies, but I do watch a couple shows on PBS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> wood works with David Marks



I can't believe I missed that one. I loved that show. That was the one show I looked forward to seeing. I even ordered the diy channel specifically so I could watch it. Then it went off the air. I was bummed. I get his monthly email now and look in that way. His patina jobs are amazing.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

Actually...I've always wanted the center tent-pole that held up the "swamp" on M.A.S.H.......seriously!


----------

